# Scrabble



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

Anybody know if there is a scrabble club in the Larnaca area. Moving out very soon and will miss my club. Might have to try and set one up! Any scrabblers out there?


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

Just Paphos, it would seem. 

CYPRUS 
UKCA Paphos Scrabble Club
Paphos, Cyprus
June Iles
26654230


----------



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

kouklamou said:


> Just Paphos, it would seem.
> 
> CYPRUS
> UKCA Paphos Scrabble Club
> ...


T^hanks for that. Looks like I will need to try and set one up or play online.


----------

